# New setup for tropical planet/fish in 620T



## reignhavok (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I have purchased a second hand Aquastyle 620T tank.
I need to replace the lights as they are blown so advice on which light would be good. the originals were 18W PL tropicals, I will replace the stock filters with a carbon and zeolite mix.

I would like to have it setup as a planted/ fish tropical tank and I have a 200w heater already for it.

for the bottom I will be using an 1" layer of vermiculite and on top of that 2" of swimming pool filter grade sand.

any advice on which lights would suit and what plants I can use would be great!

thanks in advance.

Planted not planet.. i dont know how to edit the thread


----------

